# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  شعر عن فضل الام

## الزهراء

عن فضل الام
من غيــــر علم تنطقين بحكمــــــة
كالـــوحي كالإلهام ينطـــق هاديا
للأم إلهام عجيب كاشــــــــــــــــف
للغيب يطلع الأمور كمــــــــا هي
إلهامها وحــــى الإله لروحهـــــــا
تلقاه في الظلمات يهدى الساريا
يامن يفاخـــر بالعلوم وفضلهــــــا
ويرى لها النور المبين الزاهيــا
العلم ليس من المدارس وحدهــــا
خذ من حنان الأم علما صافيــــاَ
علم بالأقـــلام يـــخط وحكمــــــــة
خشع الزمان لها وأنصت واعياَ
                                                     حكمة الأم

                                 من مجلة الرسالة ص 2027 من السنة الثالثة 1935م
                     يقول الشاعر اليمنى المكفوف البصر ( البرد ونى ) في رثاء أمه

أين منى ظلها الحانـــــي وقـــــد
ذهبت عنـــى إلى غيــــر إيــــــــاب
سحبت أيامها الجرحــــى علـــى
لفحـــة البيـــد وأشــــواك الهضاب
ومضت في طريق العمر فمـــــن
مســلك رحب إلى دنيـــــــا صعـاب
وانتهت حيث انتهى الشوط بـها
فاطمأنت تحــــت أستار الغيـــــــاب
آه يا أمي وأشـــــــواك الأســـى
تلهب الأوجاع في قلبــــــي المذاب
فيك ودعت شبـــابي والصبـــــا
وانطوت خلفي حلاوات التصــابي
كيف أنساك وذكـــــراك علـــــى
سفـــر أيامي كتــــاب في كتــــــاب
إن ذكـــراك ورائـــــي وعلـــــى 
وجهتي حيث مجيئـــــي وذهـــابي
     ديوان عبدا لله البرد ونى المجلد الأول ط دار العودة بيروت الأولى ص 138 
__________________________________________________  ____________





يا من وهبت لنا الحياة أمـــومة 
ممزجة بالعطف والرحمــــــات
وبحكم القرآن توحــــي دائــــماً 
بالأم أفديــــها وأبـــــــذل ذاتى
وأصونها في مقلتي من الردى
وأطيعها في الجهر والخطوات
لو لم تكن ربى وسر هدايتــــي
لعبدت امى فهي نور حيـــــاتي
لكنني يــــارب مؤمنـــــــة بمن
خلق الحيــــاة وأنزل الآيـــــات

من ديوان ايتهالات قلب للشاعرة روحية القلينى ص 88 ط  / المجلس الأ‘لى للشئون الاسلامية 1996 م
__________________________________________________  _

----------


## abozied

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميل الأختيار
أختيار موفق بإذن الله 

*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*أحسنت الاختيار أختي الفاضلة قصيدة رائعة جدااااا*
*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا* 
*مع خالص تقديري واحترامي*

----------

